# Fifa 13



## robben88 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi,voi giocate alla carriera giocatore a Fifa 13?


----------



## BB7 (29 Ottobre 2012)

c'è già un topic riguardo a Fifa.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Ottobre 2012)

intanto benvenuto.
sei nuovo, presentati pure nell'apposita sezione 

attenzione ai topic doppi raga.  controllate sempre che non ce ne sia già uno. 
http://www.milanworld.net/topic-ufficiale-fifa-13-a-vt64.html

qua chiudo.


----------

